# Monarch Five Bars



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2014)

Here are my four Monarch Five Bar projects. The black one with the headlight on the handlebars is a '41, the one with dual Silver Rays is my '39 Airman twin suspension Comet, the one with out the tank (tank is undergoing minor repairs) is my '39 Model GT495 dual Delta frontloader equipped bike, and the blue '39 will be done in Maroon/black with the rare two position bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2014)

*5Bar Hoarder*

Jeeze Shawn! Nice collection...Someday I'll find and afford a nice OG paint one.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Mike,
     Here are my original paint bikes. V/r Shawn


----------

